# Auction action nets two Colts Detecive Specials



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I recently went to the Bud's/NRA online auction and went a bit crazy and bid on and bought seven handguns. The Ruger '79 year 6.5" 357 Blackhawk was apparently donated and in okay condition, I don't know (haven't checked) the year of the SS 6.5" 327 Blackhawk 8 shooter, but I really like it, apparent donation. Then comes the two Charter Arms, a 38 Snubby and 4" 357, they were in poor condition and both had police tags with them the 38 was found and turned in '04 if I recall and the 357 a stolen gun removed from a suspect in '83. The Taurus M66 4" 357 is nickel or similar finish in good condition a Detective removed it from a suspect and marked it as evidence in '86, nice gun. 

Then comes the two Colt's, one a Nickel looking 38 Detective Special, square butt, factory looking wood stocks, in good condition. And the other is also a 38 Detective Special, Blued with Pachmayr style stocks in even better shape, The Blued one was found, but the bright and shiny one had apparently been owned by someone and was 'Evidence'

There had been a lot of time passed for most of these guns and apparently they were not claimed in 20+ years with one exception. I think, not sure that these guns bring a price, Bud's gets a Commission, the NRA a Commission and the rest goes back to the county government. Not clear

I did get two good Colt's


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

2 good colts good deal


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Finally shot them both Thursday, just 12 rounds each as I had other guns to shoot. I liked the little I saw.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Post up some pictures of the Colts?


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

Let me dig them out and get some.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I put the pictures in the Gallery, too big to be posted here and I don't care to learn about how to do it.


----------

